# Website hosten



## TraphiX (8. August 2008)

Hallo ich habe da mal ein Frage. Ein Kumpel von mir möchte seine Website zu seinem Unternehmen (2Mann Betrieb) auf einem Webspace hosten. Jetzt werden überall Privat und Geschäftliche Accounts angeboten. Wobei die Privaten ja immer günstiger sind. Darf er denn seine Website auch auf so nem Privaten Acc hosten? Ist nichts weltbewegendes. Pures HTML und CSS. Es wird also nichts dynamisch generiert und er bracuht keine MySQL Datenbank.


Kann es da dann zu Problemen kommen?


Hoffe Ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen =)

Danke schonmal


----------



## Flex (8. August 2008)

Nein, sofern das Unternehmen dazu nichts in ihren AGB stehen haben, sollte es dort keinerlei Probleme geben, da Webspace Firmen ihre Pakete frei bezeichnen.


----------

